# Help requested for pork loin curing brine



## wwfoste (Aug 7, 2014)

I have about a 3 lb pork loin that I picked up for smoking.  The recipe I want to try calls for a curing brine using pink salt (cure #1).  The full brine recipe is below:

- 1 gallon cold water

- 1-1/2 cups kosher salt

- 2 cups brown sugar

- 8 teaspoons pink salt (cure #1)

I was unable to find pink salt and don't have time to order it for this weekend.  I do have Morton's Tender quick, but I know it can't simply be substituted for the pink salt.  Does anyone have a similar brine using Morton's or have another suggestion?

Thanks


----------



## philh (Aug 7, 2014)

Do you have an Academy or a Bass Pro Shops close by. I know that they do carry pink salt there.

You might want to stop by Roll Call and introduce yourself there. Also if you put your location in your profile it may be easier for someone to help you.

Phil


----------



## themule69 (Aug 7, 2014)

Move to a dry cure. use what is on the TQ label. drop the salt cut the brown sugar to the same amount as TQ and leave out the water. Turn at least twice a day.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Aug 7, 2014)

You are probably not going to have time fore a full cure by this weekend with anything at this point.

I notice this is your first post. when you get a chance will you drop by roll call so we can all give you a proper SMF welcome?

 Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 7, 2014)

Tender Quick might get it almost cured, but it's cutting it close.

From the Morton's website:

*Ingredients*
1 boneless pork loin
1 tablespoon Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] mix or Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Sugar Cure[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] (Plain) mix per pound of loin
1 teaspoon sugar per pound of loin

*Directions*
Trim fat from pork loin. Mix Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] mix or Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Sugar Cure[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup]
(Plain) mix and sugar. Rub mixture into the loin. Place loin in "food grade" plastic bag;
tie open end. Refrigerate and allow to cure for 3-5 days. Remove from cure.
*Soak loin in cool water for 30 minutes*; pat dry. Refrigerate uncovered to dry
slightly before cooking.
Cut into 1/8 inch thick slices. Preheat skillet; brush with oil. Fry over low
heat, turning to brown evenly, about 8 - 10 minutes.

I put the soaking step in bold as it's VITALLY important!! I'd soak for 90 minutes, changing the water every 30. Slice off a little piece and fry it up to check if it's still too salty.


----------



## wwfoste (Aug 8, 2014)

Sorry about the lack on introduction.  The closest Academy or Bass Pro Shop is about 45 minutes away, so I may try running out there.  If I can't make it out there or they don't have it, I'll try the suggested changes.  

The recipe calls for the putting it in the curing brine for 48 hours, then soaking in water for 2 hours as suggested.

I'll then be smoking it on my WSM and will post pics once it's done.


----------



## philh (Aug 8, 2014)

wwfoste said:


> Sorry about the lack on introduction.  The closest Academy or Bass Pro Shop is about 45 minutes away, so I may try running out there.  If I can't make it out there or they don't have it, I'll try the suggested changes.
> 
> The recipe calls for the putting it in the curing brine for 48 hours, then soaking in water for 2 hours as suggested.
> 
> I'll then be smoking it on my WSM and will post pics once it's done.


Good luck on finding what you need. I've never had a problem getting it at my Academy, but Academys in different states carry different things. You can always go online first & make sure your Academy carries it before you make the trip.

Good luck on your smoke.

Phil


----------



## wwfoste (Aug 10, 2014)

Turned out pretty well.  Alone, it was a little on the salty side, similar to ham, but matched with the pineapple glaze, it was really good.  Also smoked potatoes and made fresh fried okra from the garden.  Thanks for the tips.













v7LzPlDl.jpg



__ wwfoste
__ Aug 10, 2014


















CXWbtCfl.jpg



__ wwfoste
__ Aug 10, 2014


















oOOEpMml.jpg



__ wwfoste
__ Aug 10, 2014


















MRoJhYRl.jpg



__ wwfoste
__ Aug 10, 2014


















qW0ZQfEl.jpg



__ wwfoste
__ Aug 10, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2014)

wwfoste said:


> Turned out pretty well.  Alone, it was a little on the salty side, similar to ham, but matched with the pineapple glaze, it was really good.  Also smoked potatoes and made fresh fried okra from the garden.  Thanks for the tips.


Sorry I'm 2 days late, but maybe next time you want to use Tender Quick, you could try my Step by Step (Below):

*Boneless Cured & Smoked Pork Chops and Canadian Bacon*       

Bear


----------



## wwfoste (Aug 10, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Sorry I'm 2 days late, but maybe next time you want to use Tender Quick, you could try my Step by Step (Below):
> 
> *Boneless Cured & Smoked Pork Chops and Canadian Bacon*
> 
> Bear


Thanks.  Next time I'll check it out.  I ended up using Tender Quick in a brine with a little brown sugar.


----------



## chuck vanthomme (Sep 4, 2016)

If you are truly going to smoke the meat like you would ham or bacon you MUST use the pink salt known as CURE or SODIUM NITRITE.  If you don't use it when smoking at low temperature such as ham or bacon at 165 degrees you could get botulism a deadly form of food poisoning.  NEVER use just salt as a cure, salt is NOT cure.  You will kill yourself.


----------

